# Vanilla Lobster Questions!



## nanoon (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have a some questions on having a lobster pet.

I was wanting to set him up in his own tank. I read online it could be a 10-20 gallon tank. I would only have the one lobster in there with some plants and what not.

Filter and heater similar to the bettas, lots of hiding spots and they eat sinking pellets and shrimps and what not. 

What do you guys know about keeping them? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You might want to check tank size again. From everything I know about them they are similar to Blue Lobster which need a 30 inch minimum tank as they can reach upwards of 12+ inches in length. A 10 gallon is only 20 inches which would not give him much room to move.

They are beautiful. If you get one keep us updated.


----------



## nanoon (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay, thanks! I’ll consider that too. There is like no info on them online so it’s hard to find what’s right and what’s wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

